# low tech with my 16l nano



## DHenry (20 Jan 2011)

Hello,

I have decided to go low tech with my 16l nano. I have been doing my research but I still have a few questions. So far I plan to use soil capped with gravel, 1 x 3w high power LED (i may need to add a second but it has sufficed this far). I plan to plant it heavily with small crypts and maybe dose a little liquid carbon (at least at first) and TPN+.

Questions. 

As for the dry start method, I have some soil in which I have been growing emersed hairgrass. It has been saturated for about 3 months. Will I be able to transfer this over and fill the tank or should I start fresh?

Filtration. Do I need it? I plan to home shrimp and maybe a couple of fish. The bio load will be minimal. I was thinking of a small HOB or internal filter possibly.

Flow rate. How important is flow? If I get an internal filter it will provide decent flow but is it necessary? Shall I go with the HOB filter with less flow?

As I understand it water changes should be minimal if at all. It is open topped so water top ups may be all I need?

How often should I dose liquid carbon, as prescribed on the bottle? How often should I fert? Obviously not often as the soil should provide most ferts. Every couple of months perhaps? I suppose the idea will be to ween of Co2 once the initial setup period is over. Would this be advisable.

How does all that sound. I may get started in the next day or two so I will keep you updated. Thanks


----------



## Brenmuk (21 Jan 2011)

I would be tempted to start the tank with fresh soil as this will have more ferts and organic matter for CO2 production. 
You may be able to get away without a filter in your tank but might want something for water circulation in which case a small sponge filter would be good - I think the shrimp like to feed on the sponge. I wouldn't bother with the tpn+ or liquid carbon to begin with as the soil should be adequate for the plants needs. There seems to be a range of opinions on water changes for low tech tanks ranging from none to small frequent water changes. I usually do 1/2 vol  w/c every few months just to maintain the filter and top up evaporation losses with rain water.


----------



## DHenry (21 Jan 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for the reply. I am excited to start this tank. I have been wanting to have a bash at a low tech for a while. So much attention is given to the high tech setups but I think that this could be just as rewarding. I am planning a crypt only tank I think. I have ordered a small HOB filter for the tank which I may use a sponge on the intake.

I think I will use the soil in combination with some fresh. I will plant it heavily and see what happens. I have TPN+ for my high tech tank but I will hold fire until I see a need for it. Any other opinions on a start up liquid carbon regime would be appreciated. I have read about people doing it for a couple of weeks and slowly weening off. Either way I can't see how it could hurt.

I have snatched another high power LED from the big tank so I will be running 2 x 3w HO LED's over this tank. They are quite high above the tank due to it being in the kitchen and the lights being mounted under the cabinet above.

I think that is about it. I will start a journal when I get round to setting up. Cheers,

Daniel


----------

